
Americans are drinking bleach and dunking food in it to prevent Covid-19 - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/americans-are-drinking-bleach-and-dunking-food-in-it-to-prevent-covid-19/
======
elmerfud
When we've created mass hysteria around this pandemic, this is the results.
What did people think would happen? That all of a sudden people would start
being free thinking, reasonable people who can separate the hype from the
science.

When you put the fear of God in people, they will do anything, no matter how
crazy, to not go to hell. This is the exact same thing. People know bleach is
bad, but what does it matter because bleach might kill me but covid19 will for
sure!

~~~
hopfscotch
If only we had sane leaders who didn’t voice similar idiotic thoughts in
public.

------
odysseus
At least one person is bathing in it: [https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/story/2020-04-24/...](https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/story/2020-04-24/coronavirus-cristina-cuomo-chris-cuomo-clorox-instagram)

Pretty crazy.

~~~
masonic
“Why?” she added. “To combat the radiation and metals in my system and
oxygenate it.”

An _80 gallon_ bathtub? That's double a typical bathtub. They fit right in
with the CNN crowd.

